# Emergency evacuation



## savex389 (Mar 15, 2012)

I will admit that I'm a tad bit paranoid :becky: because of this paranoia I have emergency evacuation kits and supplies in case we have no power/water/gas for days on end (or a zombie apocalypse). Before I switched the dogs to raw I kept some gallon sized bags of my dogs' (and cat) food in the kits so that it could be grabbed in a hurry. 
Meat isn't something I can pack away in the kits or really grab in a hurry or store while traveling by foot for many days. For our people food we have many packs of dehydrated food and I know that there are some dehydrated raw type things for dogs. Of course this isn't my choice for daily meals, but would work in emergency situations. 

I also think that this would be perfect for backpacking and camping with the dogs.

Has anyone ever used these or have any other ideas for me?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol, I always think that kind of stuff if I watch an end of the world or zombie movie :tongue: The first thing that popped to my mind would be canned fish (like sardines and salmon), so the dogs wouldnt just be stuck eating dehydrated meat.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Canned fish is definitely a good idea. I wouldnt recommend dehydrated raw for everyday meals, but in an emergency situation they would work in a pinch.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

In a disaster, my dogs could eat dry dog food or like Kat says canned fish. If I were worried about survival I would be more concerned about keeping them alive than the quality of their food.

A generator is our only concession to possible disaster. If the zombies come after us, I guess we are pretty much toast.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

They could eat the zombies! From what I've observed, dogs are immune to becoming zombies themselves (at least in all the zombie shows that I've seen). 

But, I actually have stacks of 95% and 100% canned meat cases in the garage. We actually lose power quite a bit with tornados, hurricanes, and ice storms. The longest we went was 7 days. If we run out of frozen food in the 2 freezers, I will give them the all meat canned. From what I've seen of the dehydrated raw, it is either unbelievably expensive, or else it has a lot of extra filler type ingredients in it (like vegies and fruits). 

Of course, it's hard to carry cans when you are running from zombies!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

chowder said:


> They could eat the zombies! From what I've observed, dogs are immune to becoming zombies themselves (at least in all the zombie shows that I've seen).
> 
> Of course, it's hard to carry cans when you are running from zombies!


:rofl: We'll have to keep that in mind when the zombie apocalypse comes!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have marine batteries that I use for fishing and backup. It is pretty easy to recharge them with a car or gas generator which are much cheaper than propane. The gas ones can't come in the house without killing you so using it to recharge a marine battery is great. If I had more space I'd buy broken and bad cells to make me some nice solar polar chargers to go for the batteries instead. It wouldn't do much but it should get me by for a few days to maybe even a week.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> They could eat the zombies! From what I've observed, dogs are immune to becoming zombies themselves (at least in all the zombie shows that I've seen).


Good to know. I guess they could eat us too after the zombies turn us into zombies ourselves.

Shoot, forget stocking up for the dogs. They are all ready for the zombie invasion.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My paranoia is why I feed my pups a vast variety of different "kinds" of foods. I know Vital Essentials has an all meat freeze dried product. I have only be able to get sample size bags (I use them as treats) but my pups love it and it doesn't seem to cause any kind of "upset" unlike the Stella and Chewy dehydrated patties do. 
On a side note, in the Resident Evil movies, the critters were affected by the "virus" as well.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I figure I could probably kill enough game for my whole family....dogs included. If need be I wouldn't mind feeding my dogs omnivores(if ya know what I mean!:wink

However once I get my own dehydrator I plan on prepping each dog at least a month's worth of food. Although I, in truth, don't see Brody lasting all that long, he isn't my brightest bulb!Lol :lol:


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

I always keep Stella and Chewy's in the house in case of an emergency... any emergency. She does really well on them so I don't worry about cannon butt. Who wants to clean cannon butt during an emergency? hehe


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Kat said:


> Lol, I always think that kind of stuff if I watch an end of the world or zombie movie :tongue: The first thing that popped to my mind would be canned fish (like sardines and salmon), so the dogs wouldnt just be stuck eating dehydrated meat.


Agree with the canned fish idea too. Also, I LOVE zombie/post apocalypse movies. They get me all revved up and I start packing an emergency bag in case lol I'm nuts!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have plants outside so I'm not worried about a zombie attack. I really need to consider putting some on the roof to defend against an attack from above.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Lol, I always think that kind of stuff if I watch an end of the world or zombie movie :tongue: The first thing that popped to my mind would be canned fish (like sardines and salmon), so the dogs wouldnt just be stuck eating dehydrated meat.


That is what I would do. Canned fish and meats. 

Of course, in a true emergency, c rations would keep us alive. And lots of water

Powdered milk and eggs, too


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> I have plants outside so I'm not worried about a zombie attack. I really need to consider putting some on the roof to defend against an attack from above.


Plants defend against zombies? I must not be watching enough zombie movies. I thought it was tinfoil hats.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> Plants defend against zombies? I must not be watching enough zombie movies. I thought it was tinfoil hats.


Plants vs Zombies Music Video - YouTube 

Solar power!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> Plants vs Zombies Music Video - YouTube
> 
> Solar power!


HAHA! That's hilarious. Butter on my head totally cracked me up.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> I have plants outside so I'm not worried about a zombie attack. I really need to consider putting some on the roof to defend against an attack from above.


LOL too funny


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I never thought about what I'd do in an emergency. 

If it was a true emergency I would probably resort to kibble if I couldn't get any thing else. 

Canned meats and dehydrated would be my first choice. 

I don't think a true problem would happen in my area that I wouldn't be able to get fresh raw meat or at least road kill for my pups. 

I don't believe in the whole zombie thing. But I'm sure my boyfriend has a back up plan for that. He is zombie obsessed and even has the World War Z - Zombie survival guide.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Noodlesmadison said:


> Agree with the canned fish idea too. Also, I LOVE zombie/post apocalypse movies. They get me all revved up and I start packing an emergency bag in case lol I'm nuts!


Be sure and pack "Twinkies". :heh: (the best Zombie movie ever)


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

chowder said:


> Be sure and pack "Twinkies". :heh: (the best Zombie movie ever)


I got too into the Walking Dead and my husband was so sick of hearing me talk about how we need to defend ourselves, that he bought me two machetes. I died ound:. It was the funniest and most thoughtful present ever.


----------



## savex389 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks all.

Truthfully I'm not all that worried about zombies (Zombieland is my fav zombie movie) :biggrin: mostly just earthquakes and the like since I live in Utah. I think I'll look into canned meat or Vital Essentials, I think if I switched the dogs back to kibble they'd be a mess. I don't want to be worrying about diarrhea while trying to get to safety. Of course I'll be trying out whatever I pick before needed to see how everyone reacts. 

I really think I worry way too much!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Living right on the water in Florida, I go through this scenario (not the zombie one, it would probably be preferable to a hurricane one though!) every summer. We were once without water for 10 days and without power for a couple of weeks. I'd much rather ditch the power than the water, that was just a pain in the ar$e, not able to take a shower or anything. Not having internet for a month was quite liberating I must say. 
At the start of each hurricane season, I just buy some cans of 95% meat, salmon, sardines and mackeral. I also get a couple of spare bags of Orijen and Fromm, just in case. And, plenty of bottles of water.
Windy and Mol never existed the last time we were in the bulls eye, but knowing what happened then, there would be untold amounts of meat from all our neighbours freezers up for grabs. The meat doesn't last long at all in the summer heat down here. Personally, we were lucky as our boat survived so we had the generator with cables running up to the house, but we were eating meat from our neighbours cooked on the barbie till it came out our ears.


----------



## Maligatork9 (Feb 8, 2012)

How long does kibble stay good in one of those plastic containers with a screw on lid? I just kept my dogs supply in the container when I switched to raw. I completely forgot I had it until reading this post! I would think if I am eating MREs or dehydrated foods in a disaster for a week or two, kibble would be similar for the dog and may be a "good" option.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Maligatork9 said:


> How long does kibble stay good in one of those plastic containers with a screw on lid? I just kept my dogs supply in the container when I switched to raw. I completely forgot I had it until reading this post! I would think if I am eating MREs or dehydrated foods in a disaster for a week or two, kibble would be similar for the dog and may be a "good" option.


I think it depends on conditions... light and if any moisture at all is trapped in it. I think if it's perfect conditions, maybe a few months? Or after a month, open it up and smell it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Maligatork9 said:


> How long does kibble stay good in one of those plastic containers with a screw on lid? I just kept my dogs supply in the container when I switched to raw. I completely forgot I had it until reading this post! I would think if I am eating MREs or dehydrated foods in a disaster for a week or two, kibble would be similar for the dog and may be a "good" option.


if you are eating MREs that i believe are sealed and would last until the next milennium, that is what your dog can eat too.

kibble in a container is still subject to the elements and would become rancid with bacteria unfriendly to man and beast.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Has anyone seen Doomsday Preppers on National Geographic channel? They pretty much devote every waking moment on planning and stockpiling for different end of the world scenarios. Reminded me of this thread :tongue:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If dry food is in plastic the plastic will start leaching into the food eventually.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i like the tripett canned tripe for canned dog food. i keep some on hand in case of an emergency as well. would also do some canned fish.

i'm actually hoping that my freezer could last a few days without power since it's packed full and where I live we are usually the first to get power back in my state


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Has anyone seen Doomsday Preppers on National Geographic channel? They pretty much devote every waking moment on planning and stockpiling for different end of the world scenarios. Reminded me of this thread :tongue:


actually, i would look toward the Mormons and their plans for any and all emergencies. the most organised group of people i have ever seen.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

As New Zealand is a total earthquake zone, many people have 'emergency kits' at hand, we've got one with canned food including for the dog. I think you would just eke out the food and not feed them as much as you normally would in a natural disaster just in case you weren't able to get any more or were incapacitated for many days. 

I am lucky I have two supermarkets and two petstores within 5 min walk from my house that I suppose under dire circumstances I could 'raid' in the dead of night (provided there weren't huge chasms in the road) for the sake of my dog and family and then pay up later as I'm an honest citizen. 
Both petstores carry lots of frozen raw meat and they wouldn't possibly let that go to waste surely if the power was out???


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

We have guns so I don't worry about food for the dogs 

And I'll drink the pool water if I have to.

I don't believe in zombies so I don't trouble myself with them. 

Living in Ca, I think about earthquakes. 

Or flooding from ice melting raising the ocean water level. In which case we have a large truck, and a boat.

Hunting and fishing gear galore. 

Dogs and I will be well taken care of


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

And as long as our dogs don't want to eat us......................if they get really desperate!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I used some of the dehydrated raw before and it worked fine. My friend who is a vet wanted to borrow one of my dogs to use in a event that I could not go to and of course she doesn't feed raw soooo. Best thing I could do in its place. It was fine for a couple of days. Although I think its only good for a year in the bag.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I have two dogs designed for hunting. The puppy just caught a bird today. A bird! He showed up with it still warm in his mouth! 

I have a feeling we'd be eating lots of small game.


----------

